# cat proofing trees?



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have a problem with some stray cats, they keep getting into my garden and climbing certain trees the doves make nests in. I've already rescued a baby dove who had her wing mauled from (I'm assuming) a cat attack. Is there any way I can cat proof these trees so cats won't climb them? I have to say they're very gutsy cats, I have 3 dogs but they're not always in the garden and sleep indoors so I guess the cats come when they know dogs are inside.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Go to the local hardware store and purchase some aluminum sheeting. Cut it about a foot wide and wrap it around the tree about six feet high. If the cat can't get his claws in the tree, he can't climb.

George


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

penname said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with some stray cats, they keep getting into my garden and climbing certain trees the doves make nests in. I've already rescued a baby dove who had her wing mauled from (I'm assuming) a cat attack. Is there any way I can cat proof these trees so cats won't climb them? I have to say they're very gutsy cats, I have 3 dogs but they're not always in the garden and sleep indoors so I guess the cats come when they know dogs are inside.


I would call animal control to set havahart traps out for the kit kats, if the owners want them back they will have to bail them out and keep there kitty indoors where they can not kill birds and catch diseases.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Avion said:


> Go to the local hardware store and purchase some aluminum sheeting. Cut it about a foot wide and wrap it around the tree about six feet high. If the cat can't get his claws in the tree, he can't climb.
> 
> George


Now why didn't I think of that  logical and sounds very effective - thank you and future generations of Senegal doves thank you too


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I would call animal control to set havahart traps out for the kit kats, if the owners want them back they will have to bail them out and keep there kitty indoors where they can not kill birds and catch diseases.


That would be a humane and viable solution elsewhere, unfortunately animal "control" here puts out strychnine or shoots the poor animals. The cats are ferals, they are fed by my neighbours and to be honest I am happy they are being taken care of, catching them myself isn't an option either as I live in a suburb out in the desert next to a highway so releasing them somewhere else would be too dangerous for them. I think George's idea is the best option in my case.

Cats will be cats and kestrels will be kestrels, there will always be hunters and hunted it's only natural, what can we do, I just don't want these nature dramas unfolding in my garden


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

LEMON OR LIME SCENT!cats positivley hate it,use lemon or lime peel placed under tree!we had probs with cat for a while too,even some lemon juice (such as is used for pancakes etc)sqirted round area may deter cats from coming too close(plus its not actually harmful,they just hate the smell)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

penname said:


> That would be a humane and viable solution elsewhere, unfortunately animal "control" here puts out strychnine or shoots the poor animals. The cats are ferals, they are fed by my neighbours and to be honest I am happy they are being taken care of, catching them myself isn't an option either as I live in a suburb out in the desert next to a highway so releasing them somewhere else would be too dangerous for them. I think George's idea is the best option in my case.
> 
> Cats will be cats and kestrels will be kestrels, there will always be hunters and hunted it's only natural, what can we do, I just don't want these nature dramas unfolding in my garden


I see, you must not have many trees, if I did this I would be working on it till I was old and gray..lol...I have a forest of trees. If the neighbor is feeding they should at least take responsiblilty to find and call a cat organization that captures and neuter/spays them and then releases them back, that does'nt help the song birds any, but at least the cat colony won't grow...


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

I can see only about 3-4 trees the doves nest in so it should be easy, can't imagine having to do many more! 

Stray dogs and cats are a huge problem here where I am, it's very, very tragic.


----------

